# I got an HR-24 today!



## Void4545 (May 1, 2007)

I figured I'd get some refurbished piece of junk. The tech said I'm in a test area for the HR-24 as a new customer. Haven't had time to test it out but the guide didn't seem gimpy at all.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Enjoy!

It's a sweet box.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Make sure you let us all know how you like it.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Void4545 said:


> I figured I'd get some refurbished piece of junk. The tech said I'm in a test area for the HR-24 as a new customer. *Haven't had time to test it out but the guide didn't seem gimpy at all*.


There's nothing gimpy about the HR24.


----------



## johnp37 (Sep 14, 2006)

Lucky you. Let us know your experience with it.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Void4545 said:


> I figured I'd get some refurbished piece of junk.


Hey don't let everyone here trick you. An HR10-250 is the box that you really want. Why don't you let me trade you so you can really get a good picture. 

Just kidding!

Congrats, let us know how you like it!


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Was this a new install, or replacement for a defective receiver?


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

I would love to replace both my HR20-700 with an HR24. The one in the bedroom for sure its got a hum that is driving me nuts. I have been unplugging it at night. Was going to call D* about it but I am waiting for DECA to go national then I will try to get 2 HR24 and an H24 with the upgrade. Even if I have to pay extra for the HR24 I am going to do it.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It's a great receiver Void4545. I hope you like it. 

Be sure to tell us you views on it.

Mike


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Is there a list of test markets? Just curious if I'm in one or which area's to search to try and buy one.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

bratboy said:


> Is there a list of test markets? Just curious if I'm in one or which area's to search to try and buy one.


Columbia, MO
Fresno, CA
Denver, CO
Portland, OR


----------



## bratboy (Apr 5, 2008)

Cool, I'm in Denver so wonder how I could go about getting one. Even if I just have to buy it outright.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bratboy said:


> Cool, I'm in Denver so wonder how I could go about getting one. Even if I just have to buy it outright.


One poster was able to find a retailer in Fresno that has them in stock .. You might be able to do this in Denver. I'm not sure who you'd need to call, though.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Look for Companies in the White Pages in your area that deal with Satellite Equipment. They usually get the good stuff first.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Heck, I;d start checking your local costcos too...


----------



## Void4545 (May 1, 2007)

The tech said only new customers signing up for HD DVR access in the test areas get them right now (no matter how much a customer argues with him.) 

He mentioned May as the wide rollout date. 

So far, it handles great. I haven't had a dvr before so I can't really comment on how it compares to previous models. 

I can say the guide is faster than the H21, though not 100% stumble-free. It doesn't appear to be running too hot like the H20 either. 

I thought I heard some audio compression when using the HDMI cable. Higher-pitched audio sounds weird. Like a faint hissing in the background of everything. Maybe it's the Toshiba monitor?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

dog6869 said:


> I just got my INSTAL YESTERDAY.. I got the HR21-700!! How do I get A newer BOX??? I feel ripped off.. I called D* CSRs they told me that is all I get.. I got intrstuctions on how to operate it.. I guess all that is going to show up in the MAIL???? The guy leaft my home while the machine was Up still Loading!!!!


The new one is only in the following test markets right now:
Columbia, MO
Fresno, CA
Denver, CO
Portland, OR


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Congratulations and Thanks for the Information. I will be receiving my HR24-500 on Wednesday but I had to buy mine from an individual who is a Directv Employee.

Can't wait to Activate it and be able to use it and appreciate the Speed that it has.


----------



## Terry K (Sep 13, 2006)

Columbia, MO is also a MPEG4-only Locals market, so it makes sense they'd get a 24 regardless.


----------



## dog6869 (Oct 27, 2007)

ConCrats!!! I am Totally Bummed I just joined D*(new customer) Friday 26 Mar 10 and all I got was a HR20-700.. Old school DVR I would have liked to had gotten something with a bigger Hard Drive …


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

dog6869 said:


> ConCrats!!! I am Totally Bummed I just joined D*(new customer) Friday 26 Mar 10 and all I got was a HR20-700.. Old school DVR I would have liked to had gotten something with a bigger Hard Drive &#8230;


The HR20-700 is the fastest of the older models. If you want more capacity, just plug in an eSATA.


----------



## dog6869 (Oct 27, 2007)

LameLefty said:


> The HR20-700 is the fastest of the older models. If you want more capacity, just plug in an eSATA.


 Hey LameLefty,thanks for the reply and the answer.. I guess I was just venting.. But I made a mistake I have the HR 21-700.. I was wondering what would be the best External hard drive and cable to get for this I was thinking maybe a 750 or 1TB... THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## awblackmon (May 20, 2009)

I like the built in tuner for local tv stations the HR20 offers. HR21 and above dropped the built in tuner. It is all in what could be important to you.


----------



## dog6869 (Oct 27, 2007)

awblackmon said:


> I like the built in tuner for local tv stations the HR20 offers. HR21 and above dropped the built in tuner. It is all in what could be important to you.


 I got an AM21 it Plugged right in, Works like a champ!!!! Now just looking for the best External Sata H/D and what Cable will work best..


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I live in Portland, OR and will be using the Mover's connection in a month, I hope the HR24's and H24's are still being issued, plus I'm hoping to have them use SWiM and DECA in the pre-wired home. I figure I'll be adding at least 1 receiver to our current 2 DVR system.

Maybe one of my HR23's or HR20's will need to be upgraded.... dreaming I know.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I get my HR24-500 on Wednesday and I can't wait to put a 2 TB WD20EADS in my Owned HR24-500 DVR so I will have plenty of Recording Capacity.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

richierich said:


> I get my HR24-500 on Wednesday and I can't wait to put a 2 TB WD20EADS in my Owned HR24-500 DVR so I will have plenty of Recording Capacity.


Yes we know, you've told us that, many, many, many, many times.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

dog6869 said:


> I got an AM21 it Plugged right in, Works like a champ!!!! Now just looking for the best External Sata H/D and what Cable will work best..


Its a no-brainer...Order an MX-1 and a WD EADS drive of your preferred size.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Yes we know, you've told us that, many, many, many, many times.


I Want to Hear If It Blows Up 
directv employees selling units designated for test markets to an individual that has someone modding them sounds scary


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

Enjoy the new toy...


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

RobertE said:


> Yes we know, you've told us that, many, many, many, many times.


I do that because alot of people inquire about these things and then PM me for Information and I enjoy helping them so I share my Info with them and that is what this Great Forum is all about. If you have seen my post then just ignore it and Have A Great Day!!!

And David why would it Blow Up???

I have bought 2 other Owned DVRs from Directv Employees who need money more than a New DVR so I helped them out and they helped me and I have not had One Problem with the other two guys and this guy is very nice and UPSed it to me that day and I will have it tomorrow.

Oh Yea Of Little Faith!!!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

But are you sure that DirecTV has them listed as 'owned'?
Just askin'!!!!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I double checked and they are Listed as Owned!!!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

richierich said:


> I get my HR24-500 on Wednesday and I can't wait to put a 2 TB WD20EADS in my Owned HR24-500 DVR so I will have plenty of Recording Capacity.


All I know is that there is a limited number of drives that would fall under any "recommended" list .. I'm not sure if this is one of them because I don't think any 2TB drives have been qualified yet or not.

In any event, moving away from a stock HDD could be a limiting factor down the road.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I have to question the legality of DirecTV employees selling these units for what looks like personal gain. But, if DirecTV shows them as 'owned' then it's probably okay.


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

Doug Brott said:


> In any event, moving away from a stock HDD could be a limiting factor down the road.


 Anything specific or just thoughts? I haven't replaced the stock HDD in any of my owned units yet - but it was something I was considering vs. keeping the external. Just seemed cleaner and I prefer it due to timing issues on startup from power failures.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

jdspencer said:


> I have to question the legality of DirecTV employees selling these units for what looks like personal gain. But, if DirecTV shows them as 'owned' then it's probably okay.


I'd like to think that people are smart enough to understand their companies policies and procedures.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

BudShark said:


> Anything specific or just thoughts? I haven't replaced the stock HDD in any of my owned units yet - but it was something I was considering vs. keeping the external. Just seemed cleaner and I prefer it due to timing issues on startup from power failures.


long term reliability ..


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had ZERO PROBLEMS with any of my WD20EADS or WD10EADS Drives that I have installed internally on my Owned DVRs.

If I have a problem I will take out the WDXXEADS Drive and replace it with the Original Drive that I still have safely tucked away in storage for that very purpose.

They are Performing Flawlessly!!!

However, I do not recommend doing this unless you OWN YOUR DVR and you know how to do it safely because you probably have done something similar with your PC such as replacing the hard drive. You could get shocked or whatever so do it at your own risk.

I also recommend Directv adding the WD10EADS & the WD20EADS to their Approved List of Hard Drives as they Work Flawlessly in my DVRs and have done so for months and months without One Single Problem!!!

However, I would not recommend the WDXXEARS Drive as problems have been reported with their use.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> All I know is that there is a limited number of drives that would fall under any "recommended" list .. I'm not sure if this is one of them because I don't think any 2TB drives have been qualified yet or not.
> 
> In any event, moving away from a stock HDD could be a limiting factor down the road.


That's good information for everyone to know. Thank you.

eSata drives have indeed been somewhat varied in terms of compatibility - I'd have to guess is the same holds true for internal ones.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Tomorrow is the big day, Richie?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

matt1124 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day, Richie?


Some day when my HD DVR grows up and becomes famous...it will want to have a 2TB drive too.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> Tomorrow is the big day, Richie?


Yes and I am so excited and looking forward to seeing the Speed Improvements, etc. and I will be glad to share my thoughts about it with all of you as I am sure it will reflect what was stated in the First Look and with all of that Speed and the 2 TB amount of Recording Capacity along with what I have on my other DVRs and the New HD Content coming from D12, well I am going to One Satisfied and Happy Camper!!!

Now if RobertE would just see it that way. I am Not Bragging I am just Excited to be able to get my hands on this puppy and test drive it because if it is as fast as the HMC30 was at CES 2010 then I will definitely be a happy camper.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> long term reliability ..


That is how I have always shopped for a hard drive. either for a PC, an eSata, or otherwise.

The testimony of multiple other users over time, as well as 3rd party reviews, helps in that assessment.


----------



## Sim-X (Sep 24, 2009)

richierich said:


> Yes, I double checked and they are Listed as Owned!!!


So what is the "owned" price on these


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Sim-X said:


> So what is the "owned" price on these


What ever you wind up paying in a private sale.

The unsubsidized price from DirecTV has got to be pretty huge. The only way to tell it to call and find out.

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> The unsubsidized price from DirecTV has got to be pretty huge.
> 
> Mike


I'd say the non-returned equipment charge of $470 would be close.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> I'd say the non-returned equipment charge of $470 would be close.


I would think that the $199 lease cost, or maybe plus the $99 promotional cost would also come into play.

I would guess between $500-$600 but that's just a guess. :grin:

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Sim-X said:


> So what is the "owned" price on these





MicroBeta said:


> What ever you wind up paying in a private sale.
> 
> The unsubsidized price from DirecTV has got to be pretty huge.


I believe Microbeta has summed up the correct answers well.

It obviously depends on where you get the unit - they are NOT generally available at this moment.


----------



## zudy (Jul 23, 2009)

Please put some pics up of the new box and how they hooked it up, Please


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

zudy said:


> Please put some pics up of the new box and how they hooked it up, Please


If you haven't seen the First Look yet, this might be interesting to you .. It includes photos:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=172657


----------



## cjbecker (Mar 31, 2010)

Got the HR24 and H24 installed this morning. Even got the multi-room setup. But, issues.....

1. Will not detect my new LG 42LH50 as having 1080p (this is only used for on-demand over the internet)
2. HDMI audio does not work to the TV. Have to use the optical cable.
3. No locals available through DirecTV where I live.

With DISH, everything above worked great with the VIP722 including having locals. 

The tech said I can put up an annetenna but I would prob only get 2 stations. GJ is ~60miles away. 

Will be calling D* this evening when I get home to complain. 

With the multi-room setup, you do not need to have every receiver connected to the Internet. Only the HR24 and then it back feeds to the other ones for this to work. I'll be returning my Linksys powerlines to Amazon.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

cjbecker said:


> With the multi-room setup, you do not need to have every receiver connected to the Internet. Only the HR24 and then it back feeds to the other ones for this to work.


I was under the impression that either you have Ethernet *OR* DECA. Is it both now?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

richierich said:


> Yes and I am so excited and looking forward to seeing the Speed Improvements, etc. and I will be glad to share my thoughts about it with all of you as I am sure it will reflect what was stated in the First Look and with all of that Speed and the 2 TB amount of Recording Capacity along with what I have on my other DVRs and the New HD Content coming from D12, well I am going to One Satisfied and Happy Camper!!!
> 
> Now if RobertE would just see it that way. I am Not Bragging I am just Excited to be able to get my hands on this puppy and test drive it because if it is as fast as the HMC30 was at CES 2010 then I will definitely be a happy camper.


Well how is it?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

matt1124 said:


> I was under the impression that either you have Ethernet *OR* DECA. Is it both now?


 corect... for deca all recievers connect thru the RG6 cable.. then an extra deca mod connects them all to the internet..

you can not use a reciever for the bridge..


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cjbecker said:


> With the multi-room setup, you do not need to have every receiver connected to the Internet. Only the HR24 and then it back feeds to the other ones for this to work. I'll be returning my Linksys powerlines to Amazon.


:scratchin

You should have your HR24 connected with a coax and a power cord only.

Any other HR2x or H21/23 should have the Coax, power cord and a DECA which connects to the receiver and the ethernet port on that receiver.

You also need one DECA with a power inserter that connects to the coax and to a port on your router. This is for the Internet link. (broadband DECA)

If you don't have the broadband DECA, then all of your HR2x and H21/23 systems can still "see" each other.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> :scratchin
> 
> You should have your HR24 connected with a coax and a power cord only.
> 
> ...


Doug, is there a DECA diagram here? I'm a visual person on set ups...like the SWM pdf First Look taught me how to set up SWM wiring.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Doug, is there a DECA diagram here? I'm a visual person on set ups...like the SWM pdf First Look taught me how to set up SWM wiring.


Everything you need is here.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910&highlight=directv+ethernet

Mike


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> Everything you need is here.
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910&highlight=directv+ethernet
> 
> Mike


How'd I miss that? :lol: Thanks!


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Is it me or does this sound like the second time today a tech might have tried to use the ethernet port on a HR24 to bridge the DECA cloud to a customers internet network (instead of adding a deca adapter and hooking that up to their router)? Wasn't there someone earlier who had a wireless bridge hooked up to the ethernet port on the HR24?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> Yes and I am so excited and looking forward to seeing the Speed Improvements, etc. and I will be glad to share my thoughts about it with all of you as I am sure it will reflect what was stated in the First Look and with all of that Speed and the 2 TB amount of Recording Capacity along with what I have on my other DVRs and the New HD Content coming from D12, well I am going to One Satisfied and Happy Camper!!!
> 
> Now if RobertE would just see it that way. I am Not Bragging I am just Excited to be able to get my hands on this puppy and test drive it because if it is as fast as the HMC30 was at CES 2010 then I will definitely be a happy camper.


Did you ever get your HR24? I'm hoping that guy didn't scam you.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Did you ever get your HR24? I'm hoping that guy didn't scam you.


I talked to him and he has it


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Yes, I received it and I got my Access Card from Directv to be able to Activate it. I Activated it but forgot that I needed the BBCs to get the signal so after I figured that out with the help of HDTVFAN0001 I am able to receive all signals and everything looks Great and this Puppy is definitely on Steroids as it is Extremely Fast!!!

I also had it Flagged as Owned after having to deal with 2 CSRs and 2 Supervisors from 2 different departments. What a Hassle but I finally got them to realize that he Owned it and I bought it from him so I now Own it. They just love to read from a Script and anything outside of the norm throws them for a loop.

Very Nice DVR and the guy I bought it from was very nice and got it to UPS that very day so I could have it quickly.


----------



## tuckerdog (Sep 23, 2007)

I had mentioned this in another thread 
I live in Portland, one of the test cities.
I did the DECA upgrade. Cost me 148. Equipment charge 99 and install 49. Some people have reported getting the 49 charge waived.
Included was a new LNB, the DECA upgrade. replacing the Zinwell with a SWM 16 and replacing an old H20 with the HR24.
Tech was great and everything works great
Michael


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

tuckerdog said:


> I had mentioned this in another thread
> I live in Portland, one of the test cities.
> I did the DECA upgrade. Cost me 148. Equipment charge 99 and install 49. Some people have reported getting the 49 charge waived.
> Included was a new LNB, the DECA upgrade. replacing the Zinwell with a SWM 16 and replacing an old H20 with the HR24.
> ...


You got an HR24 (DVR) for the H20 (non-DVR)?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

richierich said:


> Yes, I received it and I got my Access Card from Directv to be able to Activate it. I Activated it but forgot that I needed the BBCs to get the signal so after I figured that out with the help of HDTVFAN0001 I am able to receive all signals and everything looks Great and this Puppy is definitely on Steroids as it is Extremely Fast!!!
> 
> I also had it Flagged as Owned after having to deal with 2 CSRs and 2 Supervisors from 2 different departments. What a Hassle but I finally got them to realize that he Owned it and I bought it from him so I now Own it. They just love to read from a Script and anything outside of the norm throws them for a loop.
> 
> Very Nice DVR and the guy I bought it from was very nice and got it to UPS that very day so I could have it quickly.


Glad you're all set, Rich.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

richierich said:


> Yes, I received it and I got my Access Card from Directv to be able to Activate it. I Activated it but forgot that I needed the BBCs to get the signal so after I figured that out with the help of HDTVFAN0001 I am able to receive all signals and everything looks Great and this Puppy is definitely on Steroids as it is Extremely Fast!!!
> 
> I also had it Flagged as Owned after having to deal with 2 CSRs and 2 Supervisors from 2 different departments. What a Hassle but I finally got them to realize that he Owned it and I bought it from him so I now Own it. They just love to read from a Script and anything outside of the norm throws them for a loop.
> 
> Very Nice DVR and the guy I bought it from was very nice and got it to UPS that very day so I could have it quickly.


Sweet!

I figured out a while back that when you call the automated number that comes with a card that it is a waste of time if you own the receiver.


----------



## tuckerdog (Sep 23, 2007)

Yup
Got the HR24 for the H20. All included in the DECA upgrade cost. Tech liked me (no accounting for taste), so that may play a part as he didn't have a DVR when he came out and had to go back and get one. He came back with the HR24
YUou didn't hear a complaint from me!
Michael


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Sixto said:


> Columbia, MO
> Fresno, CA
> Denver, CO
> Portland, OR


I am in St. Louis I wonder if Columbia, MO being a test market that means St. Louis is next? I wish DTV would guarantee an HR-24 if you asked for one and offer a discount on one if you are a loyal customer.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

CraigerCSM said:


> I am in St. Louis I wonder if Columbia, MO being a test market that means St. Louis is next? I wish DTV would guarantee an HR-24 if you asked for one and offer a discount on one if you are a loyal customer.


thought you had some that you were trying to get activated a bit ago?
or did I get you and someone else mixed up?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

David MacLeod said:


> thought you had some that you were trying to get activated a bit ago?
> or did I get you and someone else mixed up?


Nope that wasn't me. I still have an HR-22.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Also, I haven't had time to make a film clip of the Speed of this device but I do have a Link to Doug Brott's very nice clip of his HR24.

Here is the Link. http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2389260&postcount=334

Doug stated that the video was not top quality but I thought it was very good for a hastily prepared clip and I enjoyed watching it as it showed me what I needed to know and that was that the HR24 is Extremely Fast!!! Thanks Doug for the clip.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Hows the RF range/response on the 24 compared to the older models, any key bounces?

Thanks


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Hows the RF range/response on the 24 compared to the older models, any key bounces?
> 
> Thanks


It seems to be about the same (I haven't really tried to check the range, but use RF for ~15 feet.). I haven't had any key bounce issues with any of my receivers in RF mode for probably a year or more.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I haven't really played around with the RF signal from the Remote as I have to use it in IR Mode because it is attached to a Slingbox Pro HD which has to be connected in an IR Mode.

I have not had any problems with Key Presses not registering and I believe this DVR with it's Speed and the coming HD Channels and with MRV will solve alot of the issues and complaints that have been going on in this Forum for the past year to two.

People will NOT have much to complain about so they will have to look hard to find new problems to ***** about!!! :lol:

I just wish the Directv Developers would fix the HR2Xs so they could accept both IR & RF Signals from the Remote as my Slingbox needs IR but I would prefer to use RF when using the Remote as sometimes I am in the kitchen and have a hard time changing channels from that location and RF would be Perfect for that application.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

richierich said:


> I haven't really played around with the RF signal from the Remote as I have to use it in IR Mode because it is attached to a Slingbox Pro HD which has to be connected in an IR Mode.
> 
> I have not had any problems with Key Presses not registering and I believe this DVR with it's Speed and the coming HD Channels and with MRV will solve alot of the issues and complaints that have been going on in this Forum for the past year to two.
> 
> People will just not have much to complain about so they will have to look hard to find new problems to ***** about!!! :lol:


I guess the First Look team knew what they were talking about. 

Thanks for the info Rich, and keep it comin' 

Mike


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

MicroBeta said:


> I guess the First Look team knew what they were talking about.
> 
> Thanks for the info Rich, and keep it comin'
> 
> Mike


Yes, they did an Awesome Job in preparing The First Look and it takes alot of hard work and we should all appreciate very much their effort in providing us with that Pictorial Documentation.


----------



## cjbecker (Mar 31, 2010)

Finally got On-Demand and DVR to work after several calls to support. If you have this problem, they need to program the HR24 as an HR23 first, activate the DVR/On-Demand, and then change it to the HR24 mode.

There will be a software update on April 9 to fix some of these issues. But, I dubt it will fix the audio and 1080p issue on the HDMI port not working. But, I could wrong as HDMI is mostly software related. I'll wait until after the patch before calling them back and asking about a replacement HR24 reciever. Which, they still have not called back on this issue yet from last week. 

I'm hoping for some programming credits as the installers installed an almost working system but left and told me to call support myself. Then, when I called support about the DVR issue, they said I never had it, and had to prove to them that yes I paid for it and even have a confirmation email. 
The supervisors at Direc said they should never have left me with a partially working system. And, I still can't get locals. Should I ditch Direc and go back to DISH or even, ugg, look into cable for better service with locals? I only get one city station with an antenna as the closest "local fox/cbs/abc/etc" are 50-60 miles away. :eek2:

Yes, I know, Whine!Whine!Whine! But, don't be like M$ and put out a product with so many issues as I've had. Some hardware, some software at their office. Off soap box for now.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

cjbecker said:


> Finally got On-Demand and DVR to work after several calls to support. If you have this problem, they need to program the HR24 as an HR23 first, activate the DVR/On-Demand, and then change it to the HR24 mode.
> 
> There will be a software update on April 9 to fix some of these issues. But, I dubt it will fix the audio and 1080p issue on the HDMI port not working. But, I could wrong as HDMI is mostly software related. I'll wait until after the patch before calling them back and asking about a replacement HR24 reciever. Which, they still have not called back on this issue yet from last week.
> 
> ...


That's not whining. I'd be POed too. Everything should be working properly before the tech left. One of the techs here can explain the better then I though.

I don't understand the HR23/HR24 mode thing though. That doesn't make any sense to me. I didn't know my HR24 had an "HR24 mode". :scratchin

If it were me, I would demand that a different tech be sent out and fix it under the threat of leaving.

Mike


----------



## BubbaJack80 (Apr 9, 2010)

I have an appointment set for Saturday. Hopefully the setup will go smoothly. Was going to go with Dish and the VIP922. Called once to cancel with DirecTV and they offered me $10 off for a year. I decided that wasn't enough and called to cancel a second time. When I called the 2nd time they offered to waive the lease cost of the HR24:eek2:


----------



## BudShark (Aug 11, 2003)

MicroBeta said:


> That's not whining. I'd be POed too. Everything should be working properly before the tech left. One of the techs here can explain the better then I though.
> 
> I don't understand the HR23/HR24 mode thing though. That doesn't make any sense to me. I didn't know my HR24 had an "HR24 mode". :scratchin
> 
> ...


I think he meant in the DirecTV system not on the receiver. The HR24 must not have full config setup in its initialization ping  Thats the only reason I can think of to set as an HR23, hit it, and then set back to HR24...

I 2nd. Not whining. Rightful complaints.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

My HR24 arrived yesterday and boy am I disappointed.

It replaces an HR21.

Yes, the 24 is faster, and yes it does have more space on its hard drive.

But that's about it.

I've found the receiver to be unstable. After programming the remote, no reception. Had to do a red button restart. 

After connecting an AM21 - same thing, no reception - red button time again.

Using the AM21, even with a strong SNR%, picture break ups and audio chirps
way too often.

When I was using the AM21's Signal Meter to make sure I had a good signal, the phone rang and receiver went into screen saver mode. That's fine. But the only way to get reception was to use the red button again.

I've also had to drastically reconfigure the picture settings on my HDTV to accommodate the 24. The picture was incredibly washed out. Have had to boost contrast and chroma an awful lot.

Hope that there will be firmware updates to address these issues.

As far as I'm concerned, the HR24 is not ready for prime time!


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

GP245, what software level is running on it?


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

RAD said:


> GP245, what software level is running on it?


0x3af

It was an automatic update after installation.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

GP245 said:


> My HR24 arrived yesterday and boy am I disappointed.
> 
> It replaces an HR21.
> 
> ...


I find it amazing that when this happens the first thing someone posts is "not ready for prime time". 

Everything you've described tells me you have a problem with either the installation or the receiver itself.

I had three DVRs connected to the TV (HR21, HR23, HR24), through the same HDMI port and I couldn't tell which was on by looking at the screen. You shouldn't have had to make any changes to your TV for the HR24.

Did the installer notice any of these issues before he left? Have you called the installer?

There is definitely something wrong because none of what you've described would be happening otherwise.

What is the firmware version? 
SWM-LNB or SWM-8/16?

BTW, unless the receiver is locked up, or neither the remote nor the front panel buttons are responsive, you shouldn't do an RBR. The preferred method is to a Menu Restart. An RBR is akin to pressing the reset button on a PC. If you do it in the middle of a process or read/write to the hard drive you could cause problems with corrupted data.

Mike


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

that sounds like an older software issue doesn't it?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

I know there were issues with Caller ID being flaky but I thought it was fixed by that release. I've had issues with the AM21 missing ATSC stations from it's list the first time doing the setup but running it again brings them all up, but once they were there no problems with video/audio when viewing them. I connected the HR24 to the same TV I had my HR23 on and noted some picture differences between the two, but just like when the HR23 came out needed to make some adjustments to get the picture to where I liked it.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I installed my HR24-500 this past week and experienced no problems whatsoever. Great Picture and Sound, Incredibly Fast and Responsive to Key Presses and did I mention that is was Incredibly Fast?

I also connected my AM21 with no problems. Don't know what you are doing wrong or maybe you just got a bad unit but mine is Flawless along with my MRV!!!


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Sounds like a defective box to me. Mine is rock-solid.


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

Direct is sending a technician to determine what's wrong.

Wish me luck!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

GP245 said:


> Direct is sending a technician to determine what's wrong.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Good luck - let us know how it goes.

Your HR24-500 experience should match others who have reported great viewing experiences.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

With any kind of electronics you can have problems even a DOA DVR right out of the box. Stuff Happens!!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

My costco hasn't had any HR's for a while now.. looks like they sold through all their inventories.. which means I have a feeling the next one I see there will be a HR24 in a few weeks...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

inkahauts said:


> My costco hasn't had any HR's for a while now.. looks like they sold through all their inventories.. which means I have a feeling the next one I see there will be a HR24 in a few weeks...


I thought I had read on here somewhere that Costco wasn't going to carry them anymore?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Correct.


----------



## BubbaJack80 (Apr 9, 2010)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I thought I had read on here somewhere that Costco wasn't going to carry them anymore?





P Smith said:


> Correct.


Did Costco have good prices on the HD DVRs in the past? I may be looking around to purchase in a few months if I like my new HR24. Being installed tomorrow. Picked up one of the D* 'recommended' HDDs from Best Buy. Psyched about the new streaming ability. I think I may need a new video card though :icon_an:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, like $20 low.


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> The HR20-700 is the fastest of the older models. If you want more capacity, just plug in an eSATA.


Just upgraded my 20-700 with an eSATA 1.5TB. Happy as a clam. 300 hours of HD.


----------



## BennyGregg (Jul 17, 2009)

How does the speed of channel changing compare between the HR-24 and other STB's?


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

BennyGregg said:


> How does the speed of channel changing compare between the HR-24 and other STB's?


I've been told its noticeably different. the actual change however is affected by native on/off settings and that really can't be helped. but the remote commands themselves are processed faster.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Saw this Youtube video of an installer unboxing an HR24.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Channel Changing is no different on my HR24-500 than it is on my HR23-700 because it has to do with negotiating an HDMI Handshake and that requires time. Having Native Off seems to speed up the process but it will never be Fast because of the process it has to go thru.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

richierich said:


> Channel Changing is no different on my HR24-500 than it is on my HR23-700 because it has to do with negotiating an HDMI Handshake and that requires time. Having Native Off seems to speed up the process but it will never be Fast because of the process it has to go thru.


Do the channels stall sometimes when inputing them manually? If you press a channel number on a HR-22 then try to do another it sticks and the channel goes away then you have to reenter them again. It does that on mine sometimes. Is that part of the HDMI handshake?

Is the picture quality and sound quality better on the HR-24 then on the HR-22?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Do the channels stall sometimes when inputing them manually?


No.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

No that is not the HDMI Handshake Issue I am talking about. That has to do with the CPU being Busy and not readily accepting the input keystrokes and that is being worked on and has been fixed on my HR23-700.

The Handshake is a Delay after inputting correctly the channel numbers you have to wait while the Display Device accepts the HDMI input and negotiates a Handshake and them displays the Video of that channel.

The Keystroke Issue should be solved by them changing the CPU Priorities around so the CPU has more time to deal with accepting the keystrokes. It has been fixed on mine and the Guide is also much much Faster.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> I thought I had read on here somewhere that Costco wasn't going to carry them anymore?


Who said it and how do they know?

The Directv receivers have always been scarce or disappeared for a while before a new model has come out and they got them back in again.. Costco is very smart about not having old inventory for things like this...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did talk to Costco and inside its DTV's booth representatives and posted it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

richierich said:


> No that is not the HDMI Handshake Issue I am talking about. That has to do with the CPU being Busy and not readily accepting the input keystrokes and that is being worked on and has been fixed on my HR23-700.
> 
> The Handshake is a Delay after inputting correctly the channel numbers you have to wait while the Display Device accepts the HDMI input and negotiates a Handshake and them displays the Video of that channel.
> 
> The Keystroke Issue should be solved by them changing the CPU Priorities around so the CPU has more time to deal with accepting the keystrokes. It has been fixed on mine and the Guide is also much much Faster.


Is that channel input problem going to be fixed with a software update on all HD-DVR's or is it just because of that older CPU? Also is the picture and sound quality alot better than the HR-22? Thanks.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> Is that channel input problem going to be fixed with a software update on all HD-DVR's or is it just because of that older CPU? Also is the picture and sound quality alot better than the HR-22? Thanks.


Speaking for myself, my HR24's PQ is the same as my other HRs.

I'm not sure the channel changes is something that can get much help from the firmware. When I have Native On, the receiver has to change the output resolution followed by the TV scaling that incoming signal to my fixed resolution display. With this two step process, I'm not sure such a process can go much faster than it already is.

We're pretty sure the processor in the HR24 is faster than the previous HR's and the direct input channel changes are only marginally faster while other things, like scrolling through the guide, are much faster. This also leads me to believe the direct input channel changes won't get much faster.

It's a theory. :grin:

Mike


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

MicroBeta said:


> Speaking for myself, my HR24's PQ is the same as my other HRs.
> 
> I'm not sure the channel changes is something that can get much help from the firmware. When I have Native On, the receiver has to change the output resolution followed by the TV scaling that incoming signal to my fixed resolution display. With this two step process, I'm not sure such a process can go much faster than it already is.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'm still debating if its worth it spending the money on HR-24 if its only going to be just a tad faster but I do hate the manual channel input thing happening sometimes. I got the HR-22 as a free upgrade when my HR-20 went bad. Also since the HR-24 will still need the BBC's because I don't have a Swim system. I worried if I get the HR-24 and find its just like the HR-22.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still debating if its worth it spending the money on HR-24 if its only going to be just a tad faster but I do hate the manual channel input thing happening sometimes. I got the HR-22 as a free upgrade when my HR-20 went bad. Also since the HR-24 will still need the BBC's because I don't have a Swim system. I worried if I get the HR-24 and find its just like the HR-22.


It's not "just a tad faster," it's a hell of a lot faster.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

LameLefty said:


> It's not "just a tad faster," it's a hell of a lot faster.


The previous poster sounded like its just alot faster when scrolling through the guide but the manually channel changing was still the same?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still debating if its worth it spending the money on HR-24 if its only going to be just a tad faster but I do hate the manual channel input thing happening sometimes. I got the HR-22 as a free upgrade when my HR-20 went bad. Also since the HR-24 will still need the BBC's because I don't have a Swim system. I worried if I get the HR-24 and find its just like the HR-22.


Don't get me wrong. Direct channel changes are faster then the previous HRs. It's just not a big an improvement in speed as everything else.

Trust me, it's much faster than any HR/H you've used.

Mike


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> The previous poster sounded like its just alot faster when scrolling through the guide but the manually channel changing was still the same?


I think he meant it's about the same due to native 'on' & HDMI handshaking takes time because when resolutions change the HDMI has to "reauthorize" connection.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still debating if its worth it spending the money on HR-24 if its only going to be just a tad faster but I do hate the manual channel input thing happening sometimes. I got the HR-22 as a free upgrade when my HR-20 went bad. Also since the HR-24 will still need the BBC's because I don't have a Swim system. I worried if I get the HR-24 and find its just like the HR-22.


BBCs are a dime a dozen. Heck, D* often can overnight them.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CraigerCSM said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still debating if its worth it spending the money on HR-24 if its only going to be just a tad faster but I do hate the manual channel input thing happening sometimes. I got the HR-22 as a free upgrade when my HR-20 went bad. Also since the HR-24 will still need the BBC's because I don't have a Swim system. I worried if I get the HR-24 and find its just like the HR-22.


For your channel change issue, I have a HR22 and for me it's a comes and goes thing depending on what software level I have on it and how many other things I have the STB doing. As a circumvention to the problem you might want to try pressing the INFO key first, then enter the channel number, for me that works better for solving the dropped/delayed digit problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> BBCs are a dime a dozen. Heck, D* often can overnight them.


Sorry I just meant since the HR-22 and HR-24 both need to have the BBC's and the HR-23 doesn't. I don't know why I just don't like having those BBC's attached to the unit since it has two of those and the phone cord. I just wish DTV were able to have just the satelitte wire, HDMI wire and the AC Cord and that was it as far as wires goes. I don't like wire clutter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

RAD said:


> For your channel change issue, I have a HR22 and for me it's a comes and goes thing depending on what software level I have on it and how many other things I have the STB doing. As a circumvention to the problem you might want to try pressing the INFO key first, then enter the channel number, for me that works better for solving the dropped/delayed digit problem.


I wonder why they haven't fixed that in a software update? Unless they can't because its the HDMI specs and not DTV's specs? Maybe HDMI 1.4 fixes that.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Sorry I just meant since the HR-22 and HR-24 both need to have the BBC's and the HR-23 doesn't. I don't know why I just don't like having those BBC's attached to the unit since it has two of those and the phone cord. I just wish DTV were able to have just the satelitte wire, HDMI wire and the AC Cord and that was it as far as wires goes. I don't like wire clutter.


Get an SWM.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CraigerCSM said:


> I wonder why they haven't fixed that in a software update? Unless they can't because its the HDMI specs and not DTV's specs? Maybe HDMI 1.4 fixes that.


IMHO that has nothing to do with it, it's just the box is busy doing something else. What I see is I enter thet 1st digit and then the box gets busy bringing up the channel banner and either ignores the 2nd digit being entered of it takes too long to register it and it times out.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

LameLefty said:


> Get an SWM.


We can't get Swim because we already have a non Swim setup and DTV won't let customers upgrade to a Swim from a non Swim system. Also the Swim still uses a phone cord right? Also I think their are more things with a Swim system with needing the BBC's and that power inserter right?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CraigerCSM said:


> We can't get Swim because we already have a non Swim setup and DTV won't let customers upgrade to a Swim from a non Swim system. Also the Swim still uses a phone cord right? Also I think their are more things with a Swim system with needing the BBC's and that power inserter right?


Wait until mid May and then order the DECA upgrade, for MRV ($99+$49 install). That will get you SWiM install and connected all your networkable receivers via DECA. SWiM does not require a phone connection in itself, just the standard DirecTV wants a phone line connection. But if you have your boxes internet connected then it doesn't need a phone line.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

RAD said:


> Wait until mid May and then order the DECA upgrade, for MRV ($99+$49 install). That will get you SWiM install and connected all your networkable receivers via DECA. SWiM does not require a phone connection in itself, just the standard DirecTV wants a phone line connection. But if you have your boxes internet connected then it doesn't need a phone line.


I don't think I really need MRV. Would also still need a wireless router for MRV attached to the HR-24 and that is still another box to add I really can hardwire mine. Could DTV ever upgrade their network for a two way system or was that a dumb question? Would that make for an easier MRV system and not needing an ethernet connection?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> I don't think I really need MRV. Would also still need a wireless router for MRV attached to the HR-24 and that is still another box to add I really can hardwire mine. Could DTV ever upgrade their network for a two way system or was that a dumb question? Would that make for an easier MRV system and not needing an ethernet connection?


With DECA, no router is needed for MRV. It would be necessary for On Demand, Media Share or Directv2PC, of course.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CraigerCSM said:


> I don't think I really need MRV. Would also still need a wireless router for MRV attached to the HR-24 and that is still another box to add I really can hardwire mine. Could DTV ever upgrade their network for a two way system or was that a dumb question? Would that make for an easier MRV system and not needing an ethernet connection?


Why would you need a wireless router? DECA allows the coax to act as your ethernet network and they would also add a DECA Broadband Adapter where your router it. So no need for a wireless router, just an open ethernet port on your current network so the DECA network can access your ethernet network for MediaShare, TVApps and DirecTV on Demand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

RAD said:


> Why would you need a wireless router? DECA allows the coax to act as your ethernet network and they would also add a DECA Broadband Adapter where your router it. So no need for a wireless router, just an open ethernet port on your current network so the DECA network can access your ethernet network for MediaShare, TVApps and DirecTV on Demand.


Oh sorry, I guess I wasn't understanding how that DECA worked. However wouldn't the they have to have the one or two BBC's both attached to one or two DECA units? Would that degrade the signal have the signal interupted twice?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

CraigerCSM said:


> Oh sorry, I guess I wasn't understanding how that DECA worked. However wouldn't the they have to have the one or two BBC's both attached to one or two DECA units? Would that degrade the signal have the signal interupted twice?


There's no BBC in DECA or SWM.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

CraigerCSM said:


> Oh sorry, I guess I wasn't understanding how that DECA worked. However wouldn't the they have to have the one or two BBC's both attached to one or two DECA units? Would that degrade the signal have the signal interupted twice?


BBC's are never used on a SWM system. Since SWM is a pre req for DECA, you will not have to worry about BBC's.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CraigerCSM said:


> Oh sorry, I guess I wasn't understanding how that DECA worked. However wouldn't the they have to have the one or two BBC's both attached to one or two DECA units? Would that degrade the signal have the signal interupted twice?


You might want to check out the 1st look thread at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910 to see how this all works.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

RAD said:


> You might want to check out the 1st look thread at http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=170910 to see how this all works.


Thanks I forgot about that thread. It looks like their still alot of equipment to hook up to the HR-24 like that DECA box and then a filter and a power inserter. Or is the power inserter built into the DECA unit? I forgot does the HR-24 have the DECA built in?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CraigerCSM said:


> Thanks I forgot about that thread. It looks like their still alot of equipment to hook up to the HR-24 like that DECA box and then a filter and a power inserter. Or is the power inserter built into the DECA unit? I forgot does the HR-24 have the DECA built in?


The HR24 and H24 have the DECA built into it, so all you'd have is the power code, one coax for the sat, phone line (if you want) and the HDMI to your TV or whatever.

For the other HD STB's you would loose the BBC's since they would be on a SWiM LNB/switch but gain the DECA adapter.

The DECA Broadband Adapter would require a power inserter along with the SWiM LNB/Switch.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

CraigerCSM said:


> Thanks I forgot about that thread. It looks like their still alot of equipment to hook up to the HR-24 like that DECA box and then a filter and a power inserter. Or is the power inserter built into the DECA unit? I forgot does the HR-24 have the DECA built in?


HR24 has DECA built-in, so nothing "hangs" off the back. The only DECA dongle needing a PI is the dongle attached to a router (for on-demand.) DECA does not need a PI when attached to a box (as the box powers the DECA.)

SWM does need a PI.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

RAD said:


> The HR24 and H24 have the DECA built into it, so all you'd have is the power code, one coax for the sat, phone line (if you want) and the HDMI to your TV or whatever.
> 
> For the other HD STB's you would loose the BBC's since they would be on a SWiM LNB/switch but gain the DECA adapter.
> 
> The DECA Broadband Adapter would require a power inserter along with the SWiM LNB/Switch.


That sounds too complex. :grin: Like I said before I don't think I really need MRV but thanks again for the info. Just curious I have a WIFI DSL modem router all in one would that DECA broadband adapter be hooked up to that?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

CraigerCSM said:


> That sounds too complex. :grin: Like I said before I don't think I really need MRV but thanks again for the info. Just curious I have a WIFI DSL modem router all in one would that DECA broadband adapter be hooked up to that?


Even more complex is that you can put the DECA broadband adapter at any convenient point on the coax. 

Mike


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

CraigerCSM said:


> That sounds too complex. :grin: Like I said before I don't think I really need MRV but thanks again for the info. Just curious I have a WIFI DSL modem router all in one would that DECA broadband adapter be hooked up to that?


But DirecTV would install it all for you so you have nothing to do.

Does the DSL Modem/Router have one open ethernet port on it? If yes that's what the DECA Broadband Adapter would connect to.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

CraigerCSM said:


> That sounds too complex. :grin: Like I said before I don't think I really need MRV but thanks again for the info. *Just curious I have a WIFI DSL modem router all in one would that DECA broadband adapter be hooked up to that?[/*


Yes.

Once you understand DECA/SWM you won't think it's that complicated. You no longer need two lines for DVR's, BBC's, a legacy multiswitch, etc. Since DECA will be integrated into all future hardware you will have much less wiring/equipment behind the box going forward...


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Is D* going to require SWiM/DECA for MRV?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Is D* going to require SWiM/DECA for MRV?


I've heard no it won't be required, but DirecTV won't provide any support if you have problems with it.


----------



## BubbaJack80 (Apr 9, 2010)

CraigerCSM said:


> We can't get Swim because we already have a non Swim setup and DTV won't let customers upgrade to a Swim from a non Swim system. Also the Swim still uses a phone cord right? Also I think their are more things with a Swim system with needing the BBC's and that power inserter right?


I dunno man. I just had a HR21 and as far as I know it was a non SWiM setup. They came out and gave me a HR24 setup with SWiM and DECA. Transferred my HR21 to the bedroom so we wouldn't lose the recordings on that DVR and set up the HR24 in the living room.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Is D* going to require SWiM/DECA for MRV?


No, but it does sound like if you pay them to install SWM and DECA you will be forced to keep MRV on your account for $3/month (kind of like if you have H2x/HR2x receivers you have to get HD Access/DVR service).


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Is D* going to require SWiM/DECA for MRV?


No!!!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Is D* going to require SWiM/DECA for MRV?


This question seems to get asked a lot...and I understand it could be an issue.

As of right now, everyone can MRV on their existing home networks. It won't necessarily be supported by DirecTV, but you can do it.

IMHO, DECA will be required someday but I don't see that happening any time soon. That would be a lot of lost revenue if they cut off everyone using a home network for MRV. Especially if they say they aren't going to support it, because it's a fee they can get for now responsibility on their part. I'm pretty sure it's a win-win...I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

BubbaJack80 said:


> I dunno man. I just had a HR21 and as far as I know it was a non SWiM setup. They came out and gave me a HR24 setup with SWiM and DECA. Transferred my HR21 to the bedroom so we wouldn't lose the recordings on that DVR and set up the HR24 in the living room.


Same with me. When I ordered MRV, they asked me if I needed SWiM installed and they just added it to the order. The installer set it all up with an HR24 to go with my HR20, and installed SWiM and DECA.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

For those that have the HR24 does it allow for more than one VOD download at a time or does it share the same limit as the HR2x series.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Movieman said:


> For those that have the HR24 does it allow for more than one VOD download at a time or does it share the same limit as the HR2x series.


One at a time.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Movieman said:


> For those that have the HR24 does it allow for more than one VOD download at a time or does it share the same limit as the HR2x series.


Could your broadband and home network handle more the one HD download at a time, do MRV, and still do it's normal daily home network stuff?

It would be tought for most I think. I doubt you'll see more than one at a time for a while.

Mike


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

I ask because if I have 2 dvrs I can do 2 downloads at the same time. Thought maybe since this new receiver can record more than one program at a time that it might allow it. Its not available in my market yet but just wondering. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

Movieman said:


> I ask because if I have 2 dvrs I can do 2 downloads at the same time. Thought maybe since this *new receiver can record more than one program at a time* that it might allow it. Its not available in my market yet but just wondering. Thanks for the reply.


Your current DVRs should be able to record two programs at a time. Are you saying that they can't?


----------



## BubbaJack80 (Apr 9, 2010)

What I am really looking for is recording 2 and watching 1 live. Recording 3 would be good, too!


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Movieman said:


> For those that have the HR24 does it allow for more than one VOD download at a time or does it share the same limit as the HR2x series.


One at a time, but you can add them to a queue, so you could find 10 shows you want and they will download one at a time until they are all completed.


----------



## Movieman (May 9, 2009)

DogLover said:


> Your current DVRs should be able to record two programs at a time. Are you saying that they can't?


No I can just thought the new receiver would allow for more.



BubbaJack80 said:


> What I am really looking for is recording 2 and watching 1 live. Recording 3 would be good, too!


I think the HR24 does allow for this.



CCarncross said:


> One at a time, but you can add them to a queue, so you could find 10 shows you want and they will download one at a time until they are all completed.


Thanks I have this down pretty good.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Movieman said:


> I think the HR24 does allow for this.


No it does not. It has two satellite tuners just like the rest of the HR2x models. Just like them, you can watch a RECORDED program while recording two more and downloading a third by VOD.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Lefty is correct .. 2 tuners == 2 Live Shows, period. If you are recording something .. It's live.


----------



## MONSTERMAN (Aug 18, 2007)

BubbaJack80 said:


> What I am really looking for is recording 2 and watching 1 live. Recording 3 would be good, too!


For that you would need AT&T U-VERSE. http://www.att.com/u-verse/explore/total-home-dvr.jsp


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

MONSTERMAN said:


> For that you would need AT&T U-VERSE. http://www.att.com/u-verse/explore/total-home-dvr.jsp


But, my understanding is that only 2 of the three recordings can be HD... While you can get 4 streams, I think you're limited in the amount of HD that can be recorded simultaneously.

I don't have Uverse and am only repeating what I heard from other threads and from some folks who have had it installed. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will confirm this.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

MartyS said:


> But, my understanding is that only 2 of the three recordings can be HD... While you can get 4 streams, I think you're limited in the amount of HD that can be recorded simultaneously.
> 
> I don't have Uverse and am only repeating what I heard from other threads and from some folks who have had it installed. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable will confirm this.


That's correct. Only two of the four streams can be in HD.

- Merg


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

The Merg said:


> That's correct. Only two of the four streams can be in HD.
> 
> - Merg


And to put that in perspective, thanks to MRV, I can currently record 10 streams of HD content, 2 streams of SD content and watch yet another stream of HD content live on my current setup, with very little consideration as to which box is recording what. And I can also download five DOD HD streams at the same time.

UVerse, even assuming it ever becomes available in my area, would be completely unable to match that.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I got mine today. Did a MRV DECA upgrade and they swapped my HR20 for one. I am a happy camper.


----------



## T-pole (Apr 29, 2010)

I might have an option to get my hands on an 'owned' HR 24. Will I be able to use one of my access cards from my current H21, or will I need to order a new card for the HR24?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

T-pole said:


> I might have an option to get my hands on an 'owned' HR 24. Will I be able to use one of my access cards from my current H21, or will I need to order a new card for the HR24?


Need a new card.


----------



## T-pole (Apr 29, 2010)

agghhh, just means more waiting! Thanks


----------



## T-pole (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry - bump for my 5th post so I can send a PM, thanks for the great info on the forum!


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

You will have to call the Access Card Department and get a New Card. Also, make sure that when you talk to the CSR that you tell them it is an Owned DVR and that you want totransfer the Ownership to you. I had to wrangle with them and then hang up and call another Directv CSR who noted that the DVR under his name was Owned so she Flagged it as such in the Notes and then transferred me to The Access Card Department where she told them to check the notes and make it an Owned DVR!!!


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

T-pole said:


> I might have an option to get my hands on an 'owned' HR 24. Will I be able to use one of my access cards from my current H21, or will I need to order a new card for the HR24?


 I have used "previously used" cards on owned receivers on a couple occassions but you still have to call DirecTV. Ask for the access card department and give them a sob story.  You MIGHT get lucky. As a general rule they don't so be prepared to spend $20.


----------



## T-pole (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for your help everyone. I should have my HR24 on Wednesday. Call me a newb, but this will be my first DVR, and I've had Directv for years now.


----------



## docderwood (Oct 27, 2006)

Any idea if the standard ANTEC with a WD 2 TB hard drive will work with this setup?


----------



## marquitos2 (Jan 10, 2004)

I'm getting my first DVR on Monday, I specifically requested the HR24 so lets see what happen. I'm all ready exited about it, and is a freebie.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

docderwood said:


> Any idea if the standard ANTEC with a WD 2 TB hard drive will work with this setup?


You should check out this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=160800
That thread will help you with the Drive.
The Enclosure is fine but it really depends on the Drive Model. Not all WD models are the same.


----------



## T-pole (Apr 29, 2010)

I just got my HR24 in today.

I don't have it hooked up yet, but was a bit confused, and thought someone might be able to help. 

To watch recorded shows on an H21, do I need this DECA setup that I keep reading about to send the info over coaxial? 

Also, theres 2 inputs on the back for Satellite inn. What is the downside to using just one of those inputs?

Thanks


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

T-pole said:


> I just got my HR24 in today.
> 
> I don't have it hooked up yet, but was a bit confused, and thought someone might be able to help.
> 
> ...


First, you need the DECA adapters to use Network over Coax. If you don't have DECA, and it sounds like you don't, you just connect the HR24 to your existing home network as you would an HR20. MRV works either way.

Second, if you have an SWiM, you only connect one coax to the SAT1 connection. If you don't have an SWiM, you need 2 coax lines to use both tuners plus BBC's.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

say-what said:


> First, you need the DECA adapters to use Network over Coax. If you don't have DECA, and it sounds like you don't, you just connect the HR24 to your existing home network as you would an HR20. MRV works either way.
> 
> Second, if you have an SWiM, you only connect one coax to the SAT1 connection. If you don't have an SWiM, you need 2 coax lines to use both tuners plus BBC's.


Additionally, you would need SWiM to even be able to use DECA.

Mike


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

marquitos2 said:


> I'm getting my first DVR on Monday, I specifically requested the HR24 so lets see what happen. I'm all ready exited about it, and is a freebie.


I doubt you'll get one as you're not in one of the four test markets. Sorry. :shrug:

Mike


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

BubbaJack80 said:


> What I am really looking for is recording 2 and watching 1 live. Recording 3 would be good, too!


I can record two and watch one, as long as the one I want to watch is coming in OTA on my HD TV. In three years time, though, I've never needed to do this. I have gone into the living room to watch a local program on my small HD TV when my wife is watching a recorded show on the big HD TV.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Last night I had 4 tuners recording on my 3 HR's.


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Can anyone get a HR24 by requesting an MRV DECA upgrade or is it still in select markets only?


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Select markets only right now. Rumor is that it will go nationwide within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Good I want a couple of HR24's. My HR20 in the basement is starting to die a slow death and I'm so tired of my laggy POS HR21. Would be nice to replace them both.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Phil T said:


> Last night I had 4 tuners recording on my 3 HR's.


I've had 5 things recording at the same time before, but it will be cool to see up to 8 now. (4 DVRs)


----------



## somguy (Oct 2, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> I've had 5 things recording at the same time before, but it will be cool to see up to 8 now. (4 DVRs)


Can you please tell me how many tuners exactly the HR24 has? I'v heard 2 but rumors that there will be 3 seperate ones...thanks for your input!!


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

somguy said:


> Can you please tell me how many tuners exactly the HR24 has? I'v heard 2 but rumors that there will be 3 seperate ones...thanks for your input!!


HR24 has two. The HMC30 due for release next year is supposed to have more.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

somguy said:


> Can you please tell me how many tuners exactly the HR24 has? I'v heard 2 but rumors that there will be 3 seperate ones...thanks for your input!!


Definitely just 2 tuners


----------



## ejjames (Oct 3, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> HR24 has two. The HMC30 due for release next year is supposed to have more.


I thought the HMC30 was a dead project. Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ejjames said:


> I thought the HMC30 was a dead project. Or am I thinking of something else?


HDPC-20 = dead


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

somguy said:


> Can you please tell me how many tuners exactly the HR24 has? I'v heard 2 but rumors that there will be 3 seperate ones...thanks for your input!!


As others have posted, 2 tuners in the HR24.



ejjames said:


> I thought the HMC30 was a dead project. Or am I thinking of something else?


DIRECTV announced an HMC over 5 years ago. Is that what you were thinking of?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

somguy said:


> Can you please tell me how many tuners exactly the HR24 has? I'v heard 2 but rumors that there will be 3 seperate ones...thanks for your input!!


You can add the AM21 for two ATSC/OTA tuners for a total of four on the system, but even with that you're still limited to only two tuners being actively used concurrently.


----------



## fiendz666 (Oct 7, 2006)

I just called to see what kind of deals I can get on an HD DVR and MRV. The CSR told me the date for MRV is either the 13th or the 16th. Like it has been stated before, there is a $99 charge for setup and swapping of equipment (not really sure what this means :scratchin) and $49 for installation for MRV.

She offered me $100 off an HD DVR and the R22 would be free. I asked about the HR24 and she said that if I setup the DECA install that's the DVR I would get. I asked her a few times and she kept saying that's what I would be getting.

I'm thinking of getting 2 HD DVR's. Gonna see if I can call back and get a better deal :up_to_som I don't see the point in having to spend money for receivers that I don't own. I never understood that :nono2: Just my 2 cents


----------



## dminches (Oct 1, 2006)

It is a strange concept. I look at is as an upfront rental charge. FIOS charges $16 per month for an HD DVR. After a 13 months are you ahead of the game with the DTV initial charge.


----------



## fiendz666 (Oct 7, 2006)

I called back and spoke to Retention. I explained to them that I wanted to add 2 HD-DVR's and the CSR told me he would be able to give me both of them for no charge  I asked him if they would be HR24's and he told me that it would be whatever they shipped to the installer from the warehouse. That confuses me because the first CSR told me that if I ordered the MRV install I would get HR24's. 

From what he told me, so far the national rollout is supposed to be the 13th. No one really knows the exact date. I was told to place my order once MRV is rolled out. So I'll see what happens


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

fiendz666 said:


> I called back and spoke to Retention. I explained to them that I wanted to add 2 HD-DVR's and the CSR told me he would be able to give me both of them for no charge  I asked him if they would be HR24's and he told me that it would be whatever they shipped to the installer from the warehouse. That confuses me because the first CSR told me that if I ordered the MRV install I would get HR24's.
> 
> From what he told me, so far the national rollout is supposed to be the 13th. No one really knows the exact date. I was told to place my order once MRV is rolled out. So I'll see what happens


It's been clarified that the MRV upgrade does not equate to getting H/HR24's. All the MRV upgrade gets you is the appropriate number of DECA modules, a SWiM if you don't have one, and a swap of any non-SWiM compatible receivers (SD or HD)/non-MRV compatible HD receivers with a SWiM compatible receiver (H20 swapped for H21 or higher, non-SWiM compatible SD receivers swapped for SWiM compatible SD receivers and you get what's on the truck).


----------



## demarco5 (May 12, 2010)

isnt there an easier way for me to get this hr 24 rather then pay 200 bucks?
what if i break my current horrible hr22, for dealing with this horrible slowness and lag for 2 years i think i deserve to pay less then 200 for a fix...

also will the pic quality be any better on a 24 then the 22?


----------



## docderwood (Oct 27, 2006)

fiendz666 said:


> I called back and spoke to Retention. I explained to them that I wanted to add 2 HD-DVR's and the CSR told me he would be able to give me both of them for no charge  I asked him if they would be HR24's and he told me that it would be whatever they shipped to the installer from the warehouse. That confuses me because the first CSR told me that if I ordered the MRV install I would get HR24's.
> 
> From what he told me, so far the national rollout is supposed to be the 13th. No one really knows the exact date. I was told to place my order once MRV is rolled out. So I'll see what happens


I find this to be the most idiotic business practice on Directv's part, and it has been this way for far too long. As a paying customer, I should be able to order the device I want that has the features I want for a price that is fair for the features obtained.

Instead I have to order from a third party that marks it up to get what I want. As I told the CSR yesterday, at some point this will irritate me enough that I'll go back to cable.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

docderwood said:


> I find this to be the most idiotic business practice on Directv's part, and it has been this way for far too long. As a paying customer, I should be able to order the device I want that has the features I want for a price that is fair for the features obtained.


To be fair, there are no feature differences between any of the HR2x's. That is unless you were to consider DECA a feature, but then that could be added to any of HR2x's.

One could argue that by maintaining a consistent feature set across the HR2x platform, DirecTV doesn't have to maintain a given inventory of each of the models. They all do the same stuff. The only real difference is the speed of the HR24.

This allows DirecTV to save a bundle of money by stocking the current production version, refurb'ing, and redistributing the receivers...money that they would have to pass on to us.

They have a line of DVR's that are identical in feature set and a distribution model that positively affects my bill. Maybe, it's not such a bad business model. 



> Instead I have to order from a third party that marks it up to get what I want. As I told the CSR yesterday, at some point this will irritate me enough that I'll go back to cable.


Other then upgrade specials, the retail price is the same as the cost direct from DirecTV. If you're not due for an upgrade price, you don't save anything by going to DirecTV. If you are due an upgrade, see my above comments. 

Mike


----------



## fiendz666 (Oct 7, 2006)

Maybe I'm being stupid here. But I never understood why they charge us for receivers we don't own. I know that cable and Fios don't charge for their boxes but their monthly fees for the boxes are higher.

Does anyone know if they will post something on the Directv website when MRV finally goes live? I'm getting anxious


----------



## BuddhaDSS (Jun 24, 2004)

matt1124 said:


> Hey don't let everyone here trick you. An HR10-250 is the box that you really want. Why don't you let me trade you so you can really get a good picture.
> 
> Just kidding!
> 
> Congrats, let us know how you like it!


I just replace my HR10-250. Didn't want to, but only got OTA HD's


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

MicroBeta said:


> To be fair, there are no feature differences between any of the HR2x's. That is unless you were to consider DECA a feature, but then that could be added to any of HR2x's.
> 
> One could argue that by maintaining a consistent feature set across the HR2x platform, DirecTV doesn't have to maintain a given inventory of each of the models. They all do the same stuff. The only real difference is the speed of the HR24.
> 
> ...


They are not all identical!

You forget that there's a difference in the size of the hard drives. HR20s and HR21s only have 320 gigs vs. 500 for the newer models.

This has been my big bone of contention in dealing with Direct. They will not guarantee which size hard drive I would receive. Therefore, I "buy" my receivers at retailers. I know what I'm getting and the receiver is brand new!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

GP245 said:


> They are not all identical!
> 
> You forget that there's a difference in the size of the hard drives. HR20s and HR21s only have 320 gigs vs. 500 for the newer models.
> 
> This has been my big bone of contention in dealing with Direct. They will not guarantee which size hard drive I would receive. Therefore, I "buy" my receivers at retailers. I know what I'm getting and the receiver is brand new!


The HR20s are also faster and have OTA. The HR23s seem to have a much shorter range with the RF remote.

I am waiting for an HR24. If it ever shows and fails and they try to replace it with anything else there will be hell to pay!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

GP245 said:


> They are not all identical!
> 
> You forget that there's a difference in the size of the hard drives. HR20s and HR21s only have 320 gigs vs. 500 for the newer models.
> 
> This has been my big bone of contention in dealing with Direct. They will not guarantee which size hard drive I would receive. Therefore, I "buy" my receivers at retailers. I know what I'm getting and the receiver is brand new!


I didn't forget anything. I'm well aware of the hard drive and chipset differences.

AAMOF... http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2451702&postcount=8

However, when I said they were identical in feature sets I meant as far as firmware is concerned.

The fact is, if you couldn't see the box, and you didn't read the Setup/Info screen, you would have very little idea which DVR you're using. In that sense, they are identical. :grin:

Mike


----------



## GP245 (Aug 17, 2006)

"I am waiting for an HR24. If it ever shows and fails and they try to replace it with anything else there will be hell to pay!"

That's exactly what happened to me!

Fortunately, my dealer did exchange my faulty HR24 for a new one.

I was willing to take an HR23 from Direct as a replacement - but no!
I would only be sent whatever HD/DVR was next in line to be shipped.

What frustrating idiocy!!!!


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

GP245 said:


> "I am waiting for an HR24. If it ever shows and fails and they try to replace it with anything else there will be hell to pay!"
> 
> That's exactly what happened to me!
> 
> ...


Geez - they really need to fix this. I can see wanting to make as much money as possible - they are in business to make money after all... But come on! An HR24 is not (I hope) in the same league as the HR20/21/22/23s.

I am paying $200 and adding 2 years only because I can't stand my HR22s. If my HR24 arrives and fails and they replace it with something else I'll be done with them. I'll need to get a TV consumer reporter that goes after thieves like DirecTV but I'll do all I can to get out of paying the ETF. If it comes down to it I'll pay the ETF just to get away from them.

I suppose the next thing they'll do is sneak into my house at night and drink my beer? After all if they had to buy their own that cost would have to be passed on to their customers right?

Give me a break!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Geez - they really need to fix this. I can see wanting to make as much money as possible - they are in business to make money after all... But come on! An HR24 is not (I hope) in the same league as the HR20/21/22/23s.
> 
> I am paying $200 and adding 2 years only because I can't stand my HR22s. If my HR24 arrives and fails and they replace it with something else I'll be done with them. I'll need to get a TV consumer reporter that goes after thieves like DirecTV but I'll do all I can to get out of paying the ETF. If it comes down to it I'll pay the ETF just to get away from them.
> 
> ...


I don't get it. The only difference between the HR24 and the other HR's is speed, and the DECA is internal.

Other then that there is absolutely no difference in operation. The HR24 does *nothing* different.

Don't get me wrong. I feel that the speed of my HR24 is enough for me to want one, but I would hardly consider it in a different league. I certainly don't think it's worth replacing my other HR's to get HR24s.

Mike


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> I don't get it. The only difference between the HR24 and the other HR's is speed, and the DECA is internal.
> 
> Other then that there is absolutely no difference in operation. The HR24 does *nothing* different.
> 
> ...


If DirecTV feels the same way maybe I should cancel my HR24 order and DirecTV.

Call me nuts if you'd like but it is worth $200 if I can at least get the DVR we use the most to:

*Respond to remote right away not making me wonder if I need to push a button again.

*Have the ability to navigate through the menus without wanting to smash the remote.

*Not having to wait 2 - 5 seconds for my recording list to refresh after I hit 'list' wondering why what I just recorded isn't at the top of the list

*Not having to cancel playback of a program that I accidently started because just after I hit 'select' my HR22 POS moved one more recording down (after catching up to the buttons I pushed)

*I'll likely replace all 3 of them if the HR24 even comes close to the speed of the 4 year old Dish 622 receiver I used to use.

But seriously - if DirecTV really thinks the HR24 is in the same league maybe it is time to part ways.....


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> If DirecTV feels the same way maybe I should cancel my HR24 order and DirecTV.
> 
> Call me nuts if you'd like but it is worth $200 if I can at least get the DVR we use the most to:
> 
> ...


I've been following some of your posts lately, and understand you haven't been happy.
The last few have started to suggest there may be no DirecTV DVR that will meet your expectations.
The HR24 is faster, but even my slowest HR21 [similar to your HR22] has never given me the problems you've just posted.

Maybe you should find a HR24 to test drive long before you go whole hog with your upgrades.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> If DirecTV feels the same way maybe I should cancel my HR24 order and DirecTV.
> 
> Call me nuts if you'd like but it is worth $200 if I can at least get the DVR we use the most to:
> 
> ...


Ok, maybe I'm missing something. :scratchin

Aside from the speed of the unit, what puts the HR24 in a different league? :shrug:

Mike


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> I've been following some of your posts lately, and understand you haven't been happy.
> The last few have started to suggest there may be no DirecTV DVR that will meet your expectations.
> The HR24 is faster, but even my slowest HR21 [similar to your HR22] has never given me the problems you've just posted.
> 
> Maybe you should find a HR24 to test drive long before you go whole hog with your upgrades.


You're probably right - I should probably cancel my HR24 order and wait for them to show up somewhere in Utah so I can take a look....

I'd like to blame my setup by I have yet to see any HR21/22/23 that responded like my old 622 from Dish. I did play with an HR20 that was better but still very much slower than my 622.

I while back my main HR22 recorded a marathon of some show. The free space was down to 13% (or something close to that). I selected the folder to delete them all. When I hit delete nothing happened so I hit delete again nothing happened... After 10 or 15 seconds of nothing the recordings started disappearing from the list one at a time. Took maybe 2 minutes to delete 8 or 9 shows. Not the end of the world because that doesn't happen very often but why are these so slow at EVERYTHING compared to Dish?

I was hoping the HR24 was DirecTV finally fixing their DVR troubles but maybe not....


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> Ok, maybe I'm missing something. :scratchin
> 
> Aside from the speed of the unit, what puts the HR24 in a different league? :shrug:
> 
> Mike


Ah - the speed puts it in a different league. I don't care about DECA. I just want a DVR that responds when I push a button on the remote. Maybe that's too much to ask.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> You're probably right - I should probably cancel my HR24 order and wait for them to show up somewhere in Utah so I can take a look....
> 
> I'd like to blame my setup by I have yet to see any HR21/22/23 that responded like my old 622 from Dish. I did play with an HR20 that was better but still very much slower than my 622.
> 
> ...


Since I left Dish when I moved to HD, I don't have any experience with their DVRs. "I've heard" they're faster.
"If speed" is your major issue, then I have to think the 24 is the answer and would find it hard to believe there is anything faster out now.
My units have been:
HR20-700 [still active here]
HR21-200, which was slower than the HR20s,
HR24-500.
After using the HR24, the HR21 has been retired.
Yesterday I powered up a HR20, which has been acting as a MRV server all week, and it felt like the HR21, since I've gotten used to the HR24.

My watching habits are watch & delete, so the drives are never close to being full, but my SLs are all close to the 50 limit. FWIW


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> Ah - the speed puts it in a different league. I don't care about DECA. I just want a DVR that responds when I push a button on the remote. Maybe that's too much to ask.


Or maybe you can't be satisfied? You've never tried the easiest solution...replacing leased units. Instead, you've kept the same 22s and stating repeatedly your displeasure.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> Ah - the speed puts it in a different league. I don't care about DECA. I just want a DVR that responds when I push a button on the remote. Maybe that's too much to ask.


Not to belabor the point, but I have an HR20, HR21, HR23, HR24, and an H24; all of which respond to button pressed properly. The Hx24's are by far the fastest. Maybe you're getting some interference from somewhere. :shrug:

I do use a pretty powerful universal remote, but I doubt that has much to do with it.

I understand you are frustrated with speed but lets try not to lead anyone into thinking there is more different about the HR24 then it's speed...I'm just sayin' :grin:

Mike


----------



## fiendz666 (Oct 7, 2006)

It is a bit frustrating when there is a certain receiver that you want and you're at their mercy to give you what they have.

I, like many of us on here, want the latest and greatest. But sometimes that's not possible.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Since I left Dish when I moved to HD, I don't have any experience with their DVRs. "I've heard" they're faster.
> "If speed" is your major issue, then I have to think the 24 is the answer and would find it hard to believe there is anything faster out now.


I have used the Dish receivers and still have family and neighbors that do now. There is zero doubt that Dish receviers are faster and I'm talking about 4 year old Dish receviers. The newest Dish receivers are even faster! I played around with a 722k that was recording 4 HD streams (2 sat and 2 ota) and it was still fast - couldn't see any difference in speed after I started the recordings.

Dish receivers aren't perfect but they are fast!

Speed is my major issue. I don't especially like the layout etc of the HR2x stuff but I don't have any major comlaints there. If they were half the speed of the Dish receivers I'd probably not complain.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Or maybe you can't be satisfied? You've never tried the easiest solution...replacing leased units. Instead, you've kept the same 22s and stating repeatedly your displeasure.


I don't think we need to go down that road again. Unless of course it is just a Utah thing. Maybe there is something in the air here that makes the HR2xs slow?

The only defect in my HR22s are the defects that were designed into them.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

MicroBeta said:


> Not to belabor the point, but I have an HR20, HR21, HR23, HR24, and an H24; all of which respond to button pressed properly. The Hx24's are by far the fastest. Maybe you're getting some interference from somewhere. :shrug:
> 
> I do use a pretty powerful universal remote, but I doubt that has much to do with it.
> 
> ...


Unless the interferance is in the air the slow performance is everywhere that I have played around with an HR2x.

I agree - the ONLY difference that people should see in the HR24 is DECA and Speed. Otherwise it is the same as the origanl HR20.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I have used the Dish receivers and still have family and neighbors that do now. There is zero doubt that Dish receviers are faster and I'm talking about 4 year old Dish receviers. The newest Dish receivers are even faster! I played around with a 722k that was recording 4 HD streams (2 sat and 2 ota) and it was still fast - couldn't see any difference in speed after I started the recordings.
> 
> Dish receivers aren't perfect but they are fast!
> 
> Speed is my major issue. I don't especially like the layout etc of the HR2x stuff but I don't have any major comlaints there. If they were half the speed of the Dish receivers I'd probably not complain.


Given that you have an expectation from the Dish receivers, then I would try to find a HR24 somewhere and check it out [first].
What "I like" is no guarantee you will.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> I don't think we need to go down that road again. Unless of course it is just a Utah thing. Maybe there is something in the air here that makes the HR2xs slow?
> 
> The only defect in my HR22s are the defects that were designed into them.


So, there's no chance you have bad units?  You're 22s are representative of all HR2Xs?


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Given that you have an expectation from the Dish receivers, then I would try to find a HR24 somewhere and check it out [first].
> What "I like" is no guarantee you will.


Good advice, thank you.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe it time for all to take a step back now.
We all may have different expectations of what "we want".

If someone wants help, we're all here, but we don't need to pick on other members for their posts.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> So, there's no chance you have bad units?  You're 22s are representative of all HR2Xs?


You tell me the odds. I have used HR21/22/23s in at least 8 different locations and they are all slow to respond to the remote and menu navigation sucks.

The installer told me they would be faster after a few days.. Damn was he wrong. I called DirecTV 2 days after my install... I got the usual run around and they decided there was not a problem..... That's when I went looking and found out the CSR was right - these are slow by design.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe it time for all to take a step back now.
> We all may have different expectations of what "we want".
> 
> If someone wants help, we're all here, but we don't need to pick on other members for their posts.


You have my vote!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Mike Greer said:


> You tell me the odds. I have used HR21/22/23s in at least 8 different locations and they are all slow to respond to the remote and menu navigation sucks.
> 
> The installer told me they would be faster after a few days.. Damn was he wrong. I called DirecTV 2 days after my install... I got the usual run around and they decided there was not a problem..... That's when I went looking and found out the CSR was right - these are slow by design.


Then, you'll never be happy. Sorry.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

sigma1914 said:


> Then, you'll never be happy. Sorry.


Maybe you're right but I didn't have any major complaints with Dish Network's receivers. Too bad for all of us that I got a wild hair and thought Sunday Ticket would be cool... otherwise I wouldn't have been tortured by the HR2x crap and you wouldn't have had to listen to me.

Damn that NFL!


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Ok, let's all back the truck up and take a deep breath.

Good now :backtotop

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Or even better, I'll call this one asked and answered. Please open a new thread for other specific discussion. Thanks.


----------

